# Vape King - Win a VapeCon ticket and more!



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

With VapeCon drawing closer we have decided to give one lucky Ecigssa member a ticket and some juices from the Vape King line!

Oooh goodie goodie how do I get my hands on this you ask?

Well the task ahead may be simple but I feel it should be a challenge!

the competition runs from today until 03/04/2015 at midnight.

We want Nursery Rhymes - you know, Jack and Jill, little miss Muffet, Little boy blue - but there's a twist, we want them to be Vape related - and it must be renamed! We also would like to know which rhyme you adapted it from

The Nursery Rhyme with the most votes will be the winner - to those who are not entering from you we need the following - we need you to vote on creativity, rhyme, humor and overall - all you need to do is click like based on the above criteria and who knows one lucky voter may win a little something too!

So what are you waiting for - get entering now!!!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

* You have to be an Ecigssa member to enter this competition - signing up just to win the prize will also count for disqualification - voters who sign up just to vote will also not count - you need a minimum of 10 posts for your entry and vote to count and not nonsense posts to just try and get your post count up either - in fact you need to have been a member for at least 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/3/15)

HE VAPED WITH 420

TILL RIP GAVE HIM A PENNY

SO HE SUCKED HIS MOD

CHECKING OUT TOD

OUT THE BLUE RAVEN GREW

NO TURNING BACK

FOR A BOY NAMED SUE

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

TylerD said:


> HE VAPED WITH 420
> 
> TILL RIP GAVE HIM A PENNY
> 
> ...



What is the name of the rhyme and which one did you adapt it from

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (20/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What is the name of the rhyme and which one did you adapt it from


Got no idea, let's say "Ripley Sue" and "Cow over the moon" 
It literally took me 3 seconds to compose that master piece. I'm a guinness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (20/3/15)

Twinkle, twinkle, little coil,
How I wonder what ohms you are.
Up above the deck so high,
Giving me good throat hit, oh so fly. 

short and sweet

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

Jack and Jill went up the Hill

To catch a lekker vape

Jack fell down and broke his drip tip

And Jill blew him and he felt better!


PS He got a new drip tip from VK!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/15)

Ooh Rob that sounded rather dirty LOL

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/15)

how many entries does each member get?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Riaz said:


> how many entries does each member get?



Hmmmm lets do 3


----------



## Riaz (20/3/15)

This little mod went with to work,
This little mod stayed home,
This little atty had cotton,
This little atty had to be coiled,
And this little mod cried, "FLAT, FLAT, FLAT"
All the way home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (20/3/15)

Little miss goblin 
Sat on her Sig
Vaping her juice of the day
Along came Mr REO
Who sat down beside her
And blew a cloud miss goblin's way
Miss goblin was nervous
But felt a connection
So strong that it made her stay
Mr REO squonked squonked
Nodded to the Sig
And vaped his juice of the day.

Adapted from "Little Miss Muffet" and renamed "Little Miss Goblin"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (20/3/15)

Three blind vapers
Three blind vapers
See how they Vape
See how they Vape 
They all ran up to vapeking
Stroodlepuff filled up there tanks
Have u ever seen three blind vapors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/15)

Come on people I'm sure we have some more creative souls hiding there in the cracks...


----------



## Riaz (23/3/15)

ok, here goes my last and final entry (from the original- i am a teapot):

*I am a regulated mod
Shiny and clean;
This is my fire button,
And this is my screen.

When the button is pressed
Hear it sputter;
just lift me up
And leave the stinkies in the GUTTER. *
*
*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

Love it! Some really good entries coming in! Come on guys enter more - and vote more!


----------



## Guunie (23/3/15)

Humpty dead short...based on humpty dumpy

Humpty dumpty vaped on the wall
Humpty dumpty realised the flaw
cloud chasing with a point 1 ohm game
Now no one can put him together again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (23/3/15)

Ba Ba Rocket sheep
have you ekowool.
Yes sir(vape) yes sir(vape)
3 rolls full.

One for ohm @johan, one for @Andre and one for the
little noob who vapes on mesh all day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapington (23/3/15)

Little Miss Muffet
Vooped in a bucket,
Whilst vaping Vape Kings juice of the day,
Along came a spider
Who sat down beside her
Which ended that Voop right away!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (23/3/15)

*A Vaper makes clouds *(A Shoemaker Makes Shoes)

A Vaper make clouds without smoke

and all the smokers watch without a croak

VG, PG, flavor and Nic

Now every smoker wants a hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/3/15)

*1st Entry*
*
A Vape a Day* (Adapted from an apple a day)

A Vape a day keeps the Stinkie away
VooDoo in the morning - Stinkie's warning
Gambit at night - starves the Stinkie outright
Vape some Krave Gold going to bed - knock the Stinkie on the head
Three Jooses each day, seven days a week - ruddy Razz my Berries, ruddy cheek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/3/15)

*2nd Entry

Ding dong hell* (Adapted from Ding dong bell)

Ding dong hell
Vapercat's in the well
Who put her in?
Little VapRwearSA Flynn
Who pulled her out?
Little ECIGSSA Stout
What a naughty boy was that
Try to drown poor Vapercat,
Who ne'er did any harm
But killed all the stinkie mice
In the retailer's barn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/3/15)

*3rd Entry* - (especially for @Melinda and @Derick  )

*Melinda's Coming* (Adapted from The Sandman)

Melinda's coming in her train of juice cars
With Ambrosia windows and with wheels of juice jars
So hush you little vapers and have no fear
The Derick-in-the-moon he is the engineer

The railroad track tis a Juicebeam bright
That leads right up into the Vaper's Delight

So Re-coil your Atties and say your prayers
Melinda's mixing ye juice with the utmost care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (23/3/15)

*Old king Cole & his setups*
Old king cole was a merry old soul & a merry old soul was he,
He called for his mods & he called for his juice & he called for his atties 3
In Every Attie he had a coil & very fine coils had he
Oh theres none so rare as can compare with king cole & his setups 3.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (23/3/15)

*Sing a Song of 6 Pence for Vapemail*
Sing a song of 6 pence
A face filled with glee.
Just received some vapemail
Especially for me.
When the mail was opened,
I heard some angels sing,
Isnt this a tasty dish, To set before a King.

I took it to my vaping room To see my spend of money,
I opened up a tasty juice from Suicide Bunny.
I put some in my IPV and took a super hit,
The wait was oh so worth it because this juice is the sh*t!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

I didn't know there was so many rhyming vapers on the forum! I really enjoy reading this thread - but some of those k#k tunes keep stuck in me head .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Festival Panda (24/3/15)

So I know i haven't been a member for 3 weeks but heres my contribution:

Huffety Puffety toked in the mall
Huffety Puffety was having a ball
All the kingcrown vapers, and all the mech mod makers
couldn't wait to see Huffety cloud chasing again!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

Festival Panda said:


> So I know i haven't been a member for 3 weeks but heres my contribution:
> 
> Huffety Puffety toked in the mall
> Huffety Puffety was having a ball
> ...



It's fine as long as we can see that you didn't just join to enter


----------



## Juntau (24/3/15)

Humpty dumty vaped on a wall
Humpty dumty was having a ball
All the Kings hubbly's and all the Kings stinks, would never be smoked...... Or so he thinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

Derived from twinkle twinkle little star, I could not think of an appropriate name for this piece.

Vape vape, vape vape
Vapevapevape.....

Vape vape vape vape vape vape vape.

Vape vavape vavape vape vape

Vape vape vapevape vape va vape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

Took me an hour to do

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Derived from twinkle twinkle little star, I could not think of an appropriate name for this piece.
> 
> Vape vape, vape vape
> Vapevapevape.....
> ...


Now that right there is talent people!

Give that man a vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Festival Panda (25/3/15)

haha nice round 2!

Georgie Porgie,liked flavours of Puddin' and Pie,
and wanted to make his own eliquid supply,
He searched high and low for the right VG He needed
but found out Ecigs had already Succeeded!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juntau (25/3/15)

Little Bo boop sat on her stoep
Smoking her stinky away
Along came a vaper
And vaped right beside her
And changed her life from that day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (25/3/15)

Little Miss Efest
Pulled out an ego
turning the VV to test
Along came a cloupor
that pass throughed beside her
Showing her box mods are best

Changed it abit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juntau (25/3/15)

Humpty Dumpty bought a new tip
Humpty Dumpty started to drip
All the dark horses and all the Kings crown
Had everyone vaping throughout his town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Festival Panda (25/3/15)

@Juntau ... Epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/15)

Just a reminder that this competition ends tomorrow at midnight. Get those entries in!!!


----------



## audiophile011 (30/3/15)

Little Miss Muffet sat on her tuffet, puffing an RTA. There came a big spider who's cloud was much wider, as he'd gone for the dripper that day. Hahah. I think the source is obvious. Title: Interpretation of unicorn mucous

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie (30/3/15)

Incy Wincy Vaper met up with stroodlepuff
Sat down at the juice bar and vaped the flavours up
Ended up doing a silver and laid down on the couch
then Incy Winch Vaper maxed his budget out

 Based on incy wincy spider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/15)

So watching the clock trying to see who the winner is when I decided to check my o/p and I noticed that the competition does not end today... Which means you all have some more time to get those rhymes in...


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

What's happening here?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/15)

ends tomorrow at Midnight


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

I need a holiday... Completely misread the date.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/15)

Hi Guys

Thank you for all your entries and for voting!

Thank you for @Juntau for reminding me that I have not let you guys know who the winner is (I have been so busy it completely slipped my mind )

I have tallied the votes and our clear winner is mr @Rob Fisher however uncle Rob is Ecigssa staff (Admin) and therefore he does not need the free ticket 

But that leaves me with a bit of a dilemma, you see we have 5 people tied for first place  each with 7 votes! 

So I am adding another thread shortly with the winning rhymes and a poll - I need you guys to vote again  I will post a link here to the new thread, the new thread will be one vote per person voting and the final closing date is tomorrow at 19:00 

Good luck to the following candidates: @Riaz @Guunie @Jakey @Vapington @Juntau

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/15)

Vote for your Rhyming champion here: http://ecigssa.co.za/vape-kings-rhyme-wars-the-finalists.t10429/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/15)

Also as promised 2 lucky voters also get a prize!

The Voters were put into a random result generator and the winners are as follows:

@FireFly and @Q-Ball 

Congratulations guys you each win a Vape King juice hamper consisting of 5 Vape King juices in your choice of nicotine strength and flavour! Please PM me your details

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

:hug:

NEver won Anything BEfore!!! Yippeee!!!!

Thanks @Stroodlepuff !! and VapeKing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (7/4/15)

Well done guys


----------



## ComplexChaos (7/4/15)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Juntau (7/4/15)

Congrats fellow vapers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

